# My Extreme C is now complete



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I will throw up some pics later today when the sun comes out. I really like how it turned out. PR00 with white SI Kit Carbonio saddle, white Fizik tape, white KEO sprints, 3T Doric team post and Reynolds Attacks. It currently has red Pro2s but once they wear out, I will go with white walled Vred Fortezza Tricomps or Pro3s. The stem will be swapped out with 3T ARX stem and the Spesh Shallow Drop SL bars may get swapped with a 3T Ergonova bar. I may keep the SLs on the EC because I hate changing out the bar. Too much work with the tape, and shifters. Besides, I really like those bars. 

Now the only downside to my frame is that it has only one set of water bottle cage bosses. That pisses me off because I drink a ton of Cytomax during my rides. WTF was Ernesto thinking when he put one set of bosses on this frame?!?!? Like this saves so much weight!!! Anyone know if you can put another set of bosses on a carbon frame? I figure I can send it to Calfee and he would do it and it probably would not cost too much but stripping the frame would be too much a PITA. Maybe someone in Portland might be able to do it. Any other options? Does someone want to invent carbon bands that has bosses on them?? HEHEHE...

Here are the Pics. Just another plain-jane vanilla Colnago to give you my honest opinion but I still like the way it turned out. I especially liked the green Chris King headset among the white and bits of red. Green, White, Red...Italia Baby!! I was originally planning on a red headset for the Nag and the green one for my Dean but I am glad I went with the green on carbon. It is a beautiful green color, like British racing green! Overall though it is nothing to look at, especially next to ColnagoEd's stable of horses.

Went for a short ride up Flagstaff today but I was horrible, not the bike. I cramped even before I got to the ampitheater turnoff!! I'm a sorry excuse for a cyclist!  The bike is pretty sweet though. The braking on the Reynolds were an eye-opener! It was grabby and squealy!!!

***WTF??*** I can't figure out why some of the pics are sideways. It is upright in my photo library. Sorry.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Great looking bike. I'm a big fan of PROO!! I think the bike would look even better if you could remove the attack stickers on the wheels and just leave the white Reynold stickers.
The Extreme C is a sweet frame.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

fick said:


> Great looking bike. I'm a big fan of PROO!! I think the bike would look even better if you could remove the attack stickers on the wheels and just leave the white Reynold stickers.
> The Extreme C is a sweet frame.


I was thinking the exact same thing of removing the stickers. But what I may do is buy some Reynolds MV32Cs or Edge wheels for this bike and set aside the Attacks for when I get a Look 585 Ultra down the road. I think the red accents with red tires on the 585 Ultra would look great. The MV32s and Edge rims have only white decals. Thanks for your compliments.


----------



## NWD (Jul 22, 2008)

What size is your seatpost? Did you manage to find a 28.0 3T post? Or did you squeeze down the clamp for a 27.2 post?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking bike, I think black tires maybe with that scheme, but its a nice ride and I've been known to roll with some brightly colored tires once in awhile.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I miss these simpler paint schemes...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

chuckice said:


> I miss these simpler paint schemes...



Agreed, I'm not a fan of what they have going on for the newer stuff. PROO is nice, and they still do ok with some of the Master schemes but many of the others aren't very "colnago" to me.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

NWD said:


> What size is your seatpost? Did you manage to find a 28.0 3T post? Or did you squeeze down the clamp for a 27.2 post?


It is a 27.2 post with a sleeve from USE Alien. pretty cheap at Universal Cycles. Made for a tight fit. I wouldn't squeeze the clamp down, you could damage the top of the seat tube.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*2 bottle cages*

I've seen quite a few Extreme Cs with 2 bottle cages.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> I've seen quite a few Extreme Cs with 2 bottle cages.


Yea according to C-Bike, they ordered all their Ext Cs that way- with only one bottle cage. Colnago America told me that only the first batch of Ext Cs were made that way. I don't think he took into acct special orders. I still wish mine had two sets of bosses. Oh well, I have to carry the extra bottle in my jersey. Just another excuse for me to pick up another carbon frame. Trying to find a great deal used Parlee. Wanting an E1 or Christallo too lately! Will this shyte ever end- this lusting after more and more frames?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kytyree said:


> Nice looking bike, I think black tires maybe with that scheme, but its a nice ride and I've been known to roll with some brightly colored tires once in awhile.


I love the look of white tires, seat, bar tape with the white lettering against nude carbon. Black tires would probably look great too. This goes out to all responders: Thanks for all comments bubbas!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yea according to C-Bike, they ordered all their Ext Cs that way- with only one bottle cage. Colnago America told me that only the first batch of Ext Cs were made that way. I don't think he took into acct special orders. I still wish mine had two sets of bosses. Oh well, I have to carry the extra bottle in my jersey. Just another excuse for me to pick up another carbon frame. Trying to find a great deal used Parlee. Wanting an E1 or Christallo too lately! Will this shyte ever end- this lusting after more and more frames?


It will never end. It pretty much comes and goes. I'm done for a little while now (i.e., until we save enough to get a bigger house so I have a place to store the bikes). Seriously though, I have an Oval Krono, 2 Artes, a Cristallo, a C50, and a Bianchi FG Lite along with my MTB and my 1985 Mino Denti and I am still looking at the Pinarello Dogma and hoping that Colnago comes out with something that will make me want to buy it. Good thing for my marriage that I am on the fence a little about the Pinarello and that I don't really like a single thing that Colnago has for 2010. Wouldn't mind the Flight, but I don't do enough TT's to justify replacing the Oval Krono, YET.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> It will never end. It pretty much comes and goes. I'm done for a little while now (i.e., until we save enough to get a bigger house so I have a place to store the bikes). Seriously though, I have an Oval Krono, 2 Artes, a Cristallo, a C50, and a Bianchi FG Lite along with my MTB and my 1985 Mino Denti and I am still looking at the Pinarello Dogma and hoping that Colnago comes out with something that will make me want to buy it. Good thing for my marriage that I am on the fence a little about the Pinarello and that I don't really like a single thing that Colnago has for 2010. Wouldn't mind the Flight, but I don't do enough TT's to justify replacing the Oval Krono, YET.


Say it ain't so fabs! It's got to end! Got to!  I've been in a holding pattern too- no bikes for me at this time. Don't know when I will depart the pattern. A Pinarello Dogma, huh? What about a CX-1 or EPS? I'm curious about the Pinarellos too. The owner of Lakeside bikes said the Prince is the best carbon frame he has ever ridden. And this guy has probably ridden them all, judging by the brands he carries in his shop. Still, I am a Colnago loyalist but willing to experiment with others (why I am piqued by Parlee, Look, Time)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> Say it ain't so fabs! It's got to end! Got to!  I've been in a holding pattern too- no bikes for me at this time. Don't know when I will depart the pattern. A Pinarello Dogma, huh? What about a CX-1 or EPS? I'm curious about the Pinarellos too. The owner of Lakeside bikes said the Prince is the best carbon frame he has ever ridden. And this guy has probably ridden them all, judging by the brands he carries in his shop. Still, I am a Colnago loyalist but willing to experiment with others (why I am piqued by Parlee, Look, Time)


I would go with an EPS if I liked the way it looked. Since Maestro cannot get those frames nude and then paint them with a retro paint job, I have absolutely no interest in them. Same goes for the CX-1. It just doesn't pop out and make me want to buy it. Now, the Dogma 60.1 in black, red, silver, and white makes me look at it pretty hard. Kind of like when I had the EP in ST01 as my Windows desktop background. Luckily, now my kids are on the desktop background, but they are actually way more expensive than these bikes, but also worth way more than these bikes to me.

Now, if I could get the EPS in WXIN, I would be seriously contemplating it. Actually, I am contemplating a Master frame in PR82 (Saronni) right now, so it never really ends. I was salivating over Colnagos while I was in undergrad and law school, but I just didn't have the money back then.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice my friend. Being a Colnago owner is a very special experience. Its the number one Jewel in the Italian crown of frame makers.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Really, how hard would it be to just issue in PR00 , devoid of any paint? Why is it so objectionable that they refuse to sell PR00, except in batches of a dozen? Who makes these marketing decisions anyway?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nicensleazy said:


> ...Being a Colnago owner is a very special experience. Its the number one Jewel in the Italian crown of frame makers.


Nail, meet Hammer. I Love all things Italian,but especially Bikes. Colnago is at the pinnacle. Followed closely by De Rosa.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

iyeoh said:


> Really, how hard would it be to just issue in PR00 , devoid of any paint? Why is it so objectionable that they refuse to sell PR00, except in batches of a dozen? Who makes these marketing decisions anyway?


the funny thing is that I was never a big fan of PR00. I always liked the wild Colnago paint jobs. But I've come to truly appreciate the black canvas and white lettering. Not just Colnagos either. Here is a pic of my favorite Parlee. A guy named GrantM from another board. Dudes got some killer bikes but this one is my favorite.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you seen Chuckice's absolutely stunning PR00 Colnago C-50 with carbon everything and Lightweight wheels?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yea according to C-Bike, they ordered all their Ext Cs that way- with only one bottle cage. Colnago America told me that only the first batch of Ext Cs were made that way. I don't think he took into acct special orders. I still wish mine had two sets of bosses. Oh well, I have to carry the extra bottle in my jersey. Just another excuse for me to pick up another carbon frame. Trying to find a great deal used Parlee. Wanting an E1 or Christallo too lately! Will this shyte ever end- this lusting after more and more frames?



Sweet looking ride you got there.
I like the color scheme.
How do you like the SLR Flow saddle?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

iyeoh said:


> Have you seen Chuckice's absolutely stunning PR00 Colnago C-50 with carbon everything and Lightweight wheels?


Yep I've seen his C50- Extremely NIIIICE!! That boy has got some seriously nice rides- a Moots and his latest Saronni Master X-Light, IIRC. Probably has some others that I am not remembering. But I also recall that his C50 is a PR01 isn't it? It has that subtle gold outline of the Colnago stickers.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

cpark said:


> Sweet looking ride you got there.
> I like the color scheme.
> How do you like the SLR Flow saddle?


The SLR Flow is my favorite saddle I've ever used. I like Selle Italia's range. I have their Flite Trans Am, FLite Gel, and Prolink Gelflow. The Prolink is very comfortable too but twice as heavy. The SLR disappears beneath me. Don't ever notice it and that is a good thing. Thanks for the comps cpark.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Yep I've seen his C50- Extremely NIIIICE!! That boy has got some seriously nice rides- a Moots and his latest Saronni Master X-Light, IIRC. Probably has some others that I am not remembering. But I also recall that his C50 is a PR01 isn't it? It has that subtle gold outline of the Colnago stickers.


Ha...thanks. I don't recall the paint code but there's no gold. Silver Colnago lettering and the yellow stripe. The stripe was the only major color difference in that year of the C50 iirc.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

The green headset is very nice (as well as the rest of the bike!) very subtle.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Really, how hard would it be to just issue in PR00 , devoid of any paint? Why is it so objectionable that they refuse to sell PR00, except in batches of a dozen? Who makes these marketing decisions anyway?


Hey, here is an Extreme Power in PR00 in 53cm on ebay, so it appears that they do exist. I think the simpler paint schemes are some of the nicest. Plus, a PR00 makes it a lot easier to cover up nicks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-2009-Ex...ikes?hash=item2c509af7e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Hey, here is an Extreme Power in PR00 in 53cm on ebay, so it appears that they do exist. I think the simpler paint schemes are some of the nicest. Plus, a PR00 makes it a lot easier to cover up nicks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-2009-Ex...ikes?hash=item2c509af7e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Thanks fabsroman. Noted that its a EP, but I really appreciate your help.


----------

